# 25 year old Bosch Aquastar



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

Just talked to a guy who claims to have a 25 year old Bosch Aquastar 125VP. I told him I would be out Monday and that I would waive the service fee just because I didn't think such a thing was possible and I am extremely curious. He says he already has the replacement (a Bosch) and just needs a swap out price. I probably won't do it because I'll cost more than he wants to pay. I think I already know what the problem is from having worked on a couple of Boschs before although infrequently. He says he's already talked to tech support who informed him that parts are hard to come by. I told him that ordinarily Bosch is the dog of the tankless world and that I would refuse to install them but that since he had had such good luck out of this one I would make an exception. I really just want to see it.

Anybody see much Bosch tankless? Anybody sell it? Anybody work on it?


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I didn't think they were around 25 years ago.....


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

I pulled out a 14 year old aquastar last year. The homeowner wanted another tankless at first, but he decided a tank would fit his needs better, after years of poor performance from his tankless, he just wanted hot water EVERYWHERE in house at once! With the aquastar they could only have hot water at one fixture at a time. He had a tankless salesman come in, but he could not compete with a tank when it comes to hot water volume performance.:thumbsup:
I think I put in a 50 gallon powervent. Now he he has hot water at 5 fixtures or more simultaneously.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I did 2 Aquastars in a car wash about 15 years ago. They were nothing but trouble. 

They might have made it 5 years.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

That's usually how it goes down with bosch units. Good tools, crappy heaters.



ILPlumber said:


> I did 2 Aquastars in a car wash about 15 years ago. They were nothing but trouble.
> 
> They might have made it 5 years.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Smells you probably better get in a call to the folks at The Guinness Book Of Records it sounds like this one if it is real is a candidate... :laughing:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Pictures or it didn't happen :thumbsup:


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

Yeah, I'll take some but I still don't know how to get them on here (yes I know there are a million different ways and all kinds of software just explain it to my Mac).


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Funny this came up . Went to a job 2 weeks back like this ;

Bosch 10 + year tankless from EARLY home cheapo . The thing was piped fine EXCEPT it had a 4 " metal flu pipe ,,piped directly into the old brick chimney were they had taken out the old tank type heater !!! Man has never had a problem with all the hot water he wants , no health issues and had his chimney checked 6 months back ,,, NO Problems ! 
AND the metal vent looked like it was still brand new !! ?? 

I was there to look at a toilet ,,,, didn't have my camera .

go figure


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

Cal said:


> Funny this came up . Went to a job 2 weeks back like this ;
> 
> Bosch 10 + year tankless from EARLY home cheapo . The thing was piped fine EXCEPT it had a 4 " metal flu pipe ,,piped directly into the old brick chimney were they had taken out the old tank type heater !!! Man has never had a problem with all the hot water he wants , no health issues and had his chimney checked 6 months back ,,, NO Problems !
> AND the metal vent looked like it was still brand new !! ??
> ...


You didn't give a model # but I think most Bosch units have a pilot and B vents which means as long as all the requirements were satisfied, discharge into a masonry chimney is allowed, at least under the IFGC.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

smellslike$tome said:


> You didn't give a model # but I think most Bosch units have a pilot and B vents which means as long as all the requirements were satisfied, discharge into a masonry chimney is allowed, at least under the IFGC.


 I'm not sure on the model # s etc . Didn't know these things about the units. Was just kinda shocked seeing all the requirements we have now with tankless .

Thanks for the heads up !! :thumbsup:


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

You couldn't do it with a cat III but it's ok with B vent but still there are rules that must be observed. I've never done it, never had to.


----------

